# Got hit By Eric from Kioki



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

When I just joined Eric sent me an email regarding a welcome pack, I had 
not heard of it since then and all of a sudden I hear a whisteling noise.
I grabbed my son and ran out, just in time to avoid getting hit.

The package contains the following:
CAO America
Camacho *****
Griffins Maduro
Padilla 1948 
and a don Lino Africa

Thanks again Eric!!!:ss


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bravo Bravo


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Way to go !!! Great hit!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

you got away easy, I got it worse

i'll post pics later today, when I get home


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!! Simon deserves a good whooping!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Conch Republican said:


> AWESOME!!!!! Simon deserves a good whooping!


No Simon Doesn't:hn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Conch Republican said:


> AWESOME!!!!! Simon deserves a good whooping!


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

unfortunately I got hit by Eric too


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> unfortunately I got hit by Eric too


And twice as bad


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Good to see the tulip boys getting smacked around!

Warms my heart.

:r:r:r:r:r:r


Al :ss


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Good to see the tulip boys getting smacked around!
> 
> Warms my heart.
> 
> ...


It's the welcome package Al  eric talked to me on the first day here about sending it.
I just forgot about it and it makes a great surprise :chk


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Eric is a great gorilla, he has helped me multiple times with hard to find stuff or cigar accessories and he stands by everything he does.

Good Job hitting Smokey Erik :ss:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Good to see the tulip boys getting smacked around!
> 
> Warms my heart.
> 
> ...


It's more fun to see the tulip boys smacking people around (well, at least from my point of view)


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> It's more fun to see the tulip boys smacking people around (well, at least from my point of view)


Exactly


----------



## Kiokicigars (Nov 10, 2007)

SmokeyNL no problem at all, sorry about your house...hey what's more important living in a nice home or homeless with some nice cigars. 

That is the question.  lol


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Great hit to a great botl!:tu


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup, those tulip boys need to feel some damage once in a while.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I love to see this kind of devastation!!!

Nice hit!!!:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

MNWanger said:


> Yup, those tulip boys need to feel some damage once in a while.


Mike, you're playing with fire right now. It's ok if you want to hurt Smokey, but "those tulip boys" include me. What is your shoesize?


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Mike, you're playing with fire right now. It's ok if you want to hurt Smokey, but "those tulip boys" include me. What is your shoesize?


15, I allready asked


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice hit on Simon!

you and don both deserve every smoke 

james


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> 15, I allready asked


LOL. I already know about this part.  And I fully admit that I may not have had the respect for fire that I should lately.


----------

